# Xbox one headset



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm after a new headset for my xbox one with a budget of £30. 

Any recommendations?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good reports about Turtle Beach headsets;

http://www.game.co.uk/en/endless-ra...axPrice=&sortBy=PRICE_ASC&submitSortBy=Submit


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As above, but it's the old story of you get what you pay for, if you want all the features then be prepared to up your budget, I'm using the turtle beach stealth 500x and its everything I was looking for. 

The base model will do the job just fine, personally I'd save up and get one with good surround sound, for gaming it really makes a difference and also if you're using it was watching movies.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

im using turtle beach XO FOUR stealth shown below.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/turtle-beach-xo4-stealth-headset/263-7103.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=263-7103

i went into my local tesco on the off chance and they were on clearance for £40 and i used my tesco double up vouchers so got them for £20


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

As above Turtle Beach is the way to go 100%

Pricey admittedly but think about the improved experience over the months/years etc.

I am officially a convert.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

JordanE said:


> im using turtle beach XO FOUR stealth shown below.
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/turtle-beach-xo4-stealth-headset/263-7103.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=263-7103
> 
> i went into my local tesco on the off chance and they were on clearance for £40 and i used my tesco double up vouchers so got them for £20


I have the same headset also, highly recommend. Great headset for the budget, well worth spending the extra tenner on it.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a wireless surround sound turtle beach headset. It massively helps on games such as COD as you can hear enemy footsteps behind you or around the corner etc


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got the Microsoft headphones and they are brilliant for the money. I also use them for listening to music and stuff on planes etc as they have a 3.5mm jack


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Spent £50 on turtle beach XO four stealth. Really please with them


----------

